# Battery Voltage



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I can see my Alternator voltage but not sure I have a Battery readout. Maybe it was charging at the time? Sounds normal plus you have the Warranty in case it fails. Hopefully it will poop out right before 3 years!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

CruzeTOwn said:


> I drove the car (2017 LS) about 300 miles this past week while observing the battery voltage. Most of the time at sustained highway speeds of 70mph voltage was 12.6, but at times it would got up to 13.9. Curious if other cars act the same.


This is normal.

Alternator load (output) is controlled by the BCM and varies depending on electrical demand and battery state of charge. It’s one of the many features engineered to save fuel.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's normal. That technology came out in 2011. I think i read. 

If you want a constant read out. I"ll be happy to trade you batteries. Mine don't do what you all do.


----------

